# Taxes



## TxBuilder (Apr 14, 2009)

Tax man cometh for everyone? It's like reverse Christmas. I filed for an extension. First time ever but just don't have all my ducks in a row on time.


----------



## dakuda (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the money by the start of March this year.  I didn't feel like waiting, and mine is pretty simple to do.


----------



## DaveyDIY (Apr 14, 2009)

Big refund on Federal
Small payment on State
We were a little worried since I am on unemployment - taxes not taken out


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2009)

Since business was slow this year, I'm back swingin the hammer and doing more lectures...eww I hate that word...but it pays the bills.
The tax man, hmmm I wonder when they are going to start taxin my dogs house? Ct is unreal.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ya know some say that the IRS has no sense of humor but, I recently ran across two sections of tax code that makes me laugh.

1) Theft tax - you have to pay taxes on the value of anything you stole unless you returned it to it's rightful owner within the same year of theft.

2) Drug tax - you must declare all income from the sale of illegal drugs, in the year that you earned it.

It's in Pub. 525 - I forgot the section #'s though.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 15, 2009)

Sad, but that's the only way they can put some people in jail -- tax evasion.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually, my first thougth was _"if crime doens't pay then why are they trying to tax it?"_


----------



## GreenIsGood (Apr 16, 2009)

kok328 said:


> Actually, my first thougth was _"if crime doens't pay then why are they trying to tax it?"_



Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## dakuda (Apr 26, 2009)

This site has a very interesting poster that represents the budget.  I am thinking about buying it for my classroom.

WallStats - Death and Taxes & Taxes


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 27, 2009)

Nothing makes me feel better than seeing our Prime Minister Harper deliver a budget speech to Parliament outlining new tax increases necessary to meet increasing government expenses, and then going to some banana republic in Africa and pledging millions of our tax dollars in development funding.  We're building AIDS clinics in Africa to help fight the AIDS epidemic there.  The other way of saying it is that my tax dollars are being spent to build hospitals in Africa so that Africans don't have to wear condoms.  Apparantly there's something complicated about condoms that Africans just can't figure out, and that's why they're not wearing them.


----------

